# Anfänger-JPanel aus Menü aufrufen



## eichi (30. Jul 2007)

Hi,
ich bin sehr neu mit Java.

Ich kämpfe grade damit, ein JPanel aus einem Menüpunkt aufzurufen.
Keine Doku, die verstehe.  

Also ich habe mit Netbeans eine GUI erstellt. 
Alles prima.  
Dann habe ich eine Menubar, ein Menu und ein MenuItem erstellt.
Zu diesm MenuItem habe ich eine Action gemacht, in der ich ein Objekt von einem JPanel
anlege.


```
private void HelpMenuItemActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                             
// TODO add your handling code here:
        HelpPanel help = new HelpPanel();         
    }
```

In diesem JPanel sind noch ein JScrollPane und ein JEditorPane eingebettet.


```
public class HelpPanel extends javax.swing.JPanel {
    
    /** Creates new form HelpPanel */
    public HelpPanel() {
        initComponents();
        setVisible(true);
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Generated Code ">                          
    private void initComponents() {
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jEditorPane1 = new javax.swing.JEditorPane();

        setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(0, 0));
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jEditorPane1);

        org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout layout = new org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout(this);
        this.setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .add(jScrollPane1)
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .add(jScrollPane1, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 278, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addContainerGap())
        );
    }// </editor-fold>                        
    
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JEditorPane jEditorPane1;
    private javax.swing.JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    // End of variables declaration                   
    
}
```

Ich weiß nicht, was fehlt, um dieses Panel anzuzeigen. :? 
Irendwas habe ich übersehen, denn der Konstruktor und initComponents() werden abgearbeitet.
Aber das wird nicht angezeigt.

Was habe ich übersehen???
Wäre sehr dankbar für Hinweise.

Gruß
eichi


----------



## anfänger15 (30. Jul 2007)

Vlt solltest du das JPanel noch adden


```
private void HelpMenuItemActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                             
// TODO add your handling code here:
        HelpPanel help = new HelpPanel();         
        getContentPane().add(help);
    }
```


----------



## eichi (31. Jul 2007)

Thx für die schnelle Hilfe,

leider wird das Panel auch mit Deinem Tip nicht angezeigt..

Ich hatte auch vor, für die Hilfe ein eigenen Frame (Panel) zu benutzen, damit man
gleichzeitig das Programm benutzen und die Hilfe lesen kann.

2 für den user unabhängige Fenster sozusagen.

Gruß
eichi


----------



## anfänger15 (31. Jul 2007)

Vermutlich wird folgender Code nie ausgeführt:
	
	
	
	





```
private void HelpMenuItemActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                             
// TODO add your handling code here:
        HelpPanel help = new HelpPanel();         
        getContentPane().add(help);
    }
```


versuch einfach mal durch System.out.println("wird ausgeführt") herauszufinden ob der code auch ausgeführt wird.

Um ein 2 Fenster zu haben musst du soweit ich weiß eine Klasse von JFrame ableiten(wie du es schon bei JPanel gemacht hast) und dann eine Instanz davon erzeugen


----------



## eichi (31. Jul 2007)

Super,
ich glaube, das wars. 

Ich hatte von JPanel abgeleitet.
Wenn ich von JFrame ableite, wird ein neues Fenster angezeigt.

Vielen, vielen Dank
eichi


----------

